# How do I get fine control of adjustment sliders with the mouse wheel on Windows?



## Bluebamboo (Mar 30, 2016)

How do you get fine control of adjustment sliders with the mouse scroll wheel?
It seems you can use a modifier like Shift or Alt to get very granular/small steps with the mouse scroll wheel but I'm on Windows 10 LR 6 and it doesn't seem to do anything.
  Things like the Temp slider will move in jumps of minimum 250, I tried making the Adjustments toolbar very wide but that didn't help at all.
  Also tried tweaking the mouse settings in the mouse's driver panel (its a Logitech Anywhere MX mouse) and that also had no effect.


----------



## Bluebamboo (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone out there!?


----------



## BobMc (Mar 30, 2016)

I  currently use Win 7 on LR 5.7

Widening the right panel does make the _slider_ more sensitive.  The mouse wheel scrolls the up/down the panel sections, useful when multiple are open at the same time.  The only Key driven slider incrementing I know about is the +/- keys for the slider that you highlight by clicking on it.  The amount of change depends on the slider.  I find the actual sliding of the slider with the mouse gives the finer gradation, but remember you can always click on the amount at the right of the slider and key in a specific value directly.


----------



## Cerianthus (Mar 31, 2016)

You can use alt up/down arrow for smaller and shift for larger.


----------



## Trihelm (Apr 1, 2016)

Try this ~ Left click on the figures at the right of the slider. They will highlight and can then be adjusted with the up & down keyboard arrow keys. When its where you want it hit Enter to save. Best method of fine adjustment I've found.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 1, 2016)

The answer to the OP's question is no. There isn't  a way to make the mouse scroll wheel less "sensitive" when it is used to adjust sliders, but as various people have pointed out, there are lots of other ways to change a slider. Holding down the shift key allows much more control when dragging the slider with the mouse.


----------



## Bluebamboo (Apr 20, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> The answer to the OP's question is no. There isn't  a way to make the mouse scroll wheel less "sensitive" when it is used to adjust sliders, but as various people have pointed out, there are lots of other ways to change a slider. Holding down the shift key allows much more control when dragging the slider with the mouse.



Thanks for clearing that up, thought I was going a little batty!


----------

